# Owl pigeon having squabs with feral



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Will this cause problems? I let them keep the eggs because I didn't think there might be any genetic problems for the children, but now I'm worried. Do you think they'll be very sickly and die? The hen is an older, purebred white owl and the father is just your run of the mill, flightless feral, one year old. 
They're close to hatching, so I didn't want to kill the eggs.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why would they be sickly?


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Why would they be sickly?


I dunno man, some posts on the internet were talking about it not being a great idea xD 
I was just thinking about the physical differences and stuff, the tiny beak versus the longer one, the tiny feet versus big feral ones... I thought they might be too different for the babies to work out right!

They're going to be born in the next few days and I'm super physched to see how they turn out.
Do you think the babies will look interesting? Or will they look like your average feral


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

i want to see pictures of them as they grow. They will probably be inbetween. Medium length beak and medium sized feet as well.


----------



## Szulptist (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm also very curious to see how they'll turn out. They definitely won't be sickly or unhealthy on the basis of a fancy breed and a common feral pigeon mixing. They might be sickly if either bird is sick but I wouldn't worry about it unless something obviously wrong presents itself to you. I think preventing the eggs from hatching would be a foolish move, they might be the coolest thing we've ever seen. Who knows.

Keep us updated, or at least me updated.

Eric


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

I'll definitely post photos when they hatch!
(I have a rep for forgetting to post photos but I swear I will!!)
I'm very excited to see what they'll look like, and excited for the parents (they're a match made in heaven, very loving, and this is the male's first time having babies)


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Here's mum, Alaska:









Here's a very angry dad, Hetch Hetchy:










And here are these weirdly small babies!










White beaks, small beaks. So far so owl. I'm dying to see colours!


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

The babies look a normal just hatched size to me. Also the mom looks good but dad looks too fluffed with head tuck in. Is he just in defensive mode puffing up to threaten u for touching babies or is he puffed all the time.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

The babies look great, and thanks for the pic of the owl pigeon, I've never seen one before. Ferals make great Dad's. 

With size differences, I don't have much experience other than My King pigeon mated with a very small feral hen once. The babies are so absolutely cute (now adult hens)...white, huge black bug eyes, and red saddle wings. Physically they turned out shorter in the leg than a feral, more plump but smaller overall, with king pigeon type faces and nature.

I try not to let them breed, but once one of the hens had two oops babies with a feral, they were both white with saddles as well (one grey, one red), though with normal homer size and shape.


----------



## Szulptist (Jul 19, 2014)

So far it all looks good and healthy! I'd also be curious to what your birds look like Bella. The feral father doesn't look unhealthy but he does certainly look pissed. Keep us updated!

Eric


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Update: The babies are doing great :3 They'll have black beaks, oh well, they went all brown. 
Pics Tonight!


----------



## Szulptist (Jul 19, 2014)

I think a sufficient amount of time has passed for them to look pretty adult-like. Got any pictures of them at their current state? 

Eric


----------

